# [LCD] Quel écran 19" pour  jouer, voir des film..(atten

## bob1977

Salut à tous,

  Je veux m'acheter un écran LCD 19" sur lequel je pourrai jouer à des fps sans effet de rémanence, voir des DVD sans fourmillement et consulter des sites web sans m'exploser les yeux parce que les polices sont crades. Je sais que j'exagère un peu, mais c'est l'impression qu'on a quand on regarde les critiques d'écrans LCD.

 De mon côté, je ne suis pas perfectionniste mais je veux un écran LCD correct et pas trop cher ( < 400).

 J'en ai remarqué quelques-un qui ont l'air pas si mal que ça mais je suis ouvert à d'autres propositions:

- Belinea	10 19 02 	       289,00        19 pouces	16 ms

- LG	Flatron L1915S               314,89        19 pouces	12 ms

- Fujitsu Siemens C19-4 	   349,00    19 pouces	8 ms

- Philips	190S5FS	               369,00 	19 pouces	12 ms

- Nec	LCDAS92VM	           374,90 	19 pouces	16 ms

- Hyundai	B90A	                379,00               19 pouces	  8 ms

- ViewSonic	VX912 8 ms	 382,90 	19 pouces	8 ms

Iiyama	PLE480S-B (noir)	   392,90 	19 pouces	8 ms	

Iiyama	PLE480S-W	            392,90 	19 pouces	8 ms	

Samsung	SyncMaster 913N 8ms      392,99 	19 pouces	8 ms

  J'attends vos conseils avec impatience et n'hésitez pas à donner les avantages et inconvénients de l'écran que vous conseillez.Last edited by bob1977 on Thu Jul 21, 2005 7:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

<350  pour un 19" tu limites beaucoup quand même... Enfin, tu n'as surement pas les credits illimités.

Personnellement, j'ai un Sony SDM-HS74P : C'est un 17" mais il existe en version 19" (suffit de remplacer le 7 par un 9 dans l'identifiant) Je sais que c'est hors de la categorie de prix.. quoiqu'ils ont peut etre baisser depuis que je l'ai acheter vu qu'il venait de sortir) mais la qualité est au rendez vous : la technologie xblack donne vraiment une image parfaite et ultra lumineuse (tellement que je suis tout le temps au minimum  sinon c'est trop  :Wink: ) et il faut vraiment beaucoup se pencher pour que les couleurs deviennent vraiment illisible, et dans cette position, ce serait quand même illisible lol! Pour jouer, je ne joue pas souvent, mais j'ai joué un petit peu à quelque FPS avec (doom3,ennemy-territory,ut2004) et j'ai noté aucun problème, à moins que je ne sois pas assez perfectioniste...

Sinon, les Samsung SyncMaster sont aussis des très bons modèles, et bien plus abordables que les Sony

Après je ne les ais pas essayer, pas plus que ce que tu proposes donc je ne sais pas la qualité de chacun

----------

## bob1977

J'ai un peu modifié mes paramètres. La limite est maintenant à 400  et j'ai rajouté quelques modèles.

PS: Toutes les prix donnés viennent de materiel.net

----------

## El_Goretto

Je sais pas si t'as regardé, mais le site http://www.tomshardware.fr/ a fait un test des meilleures dalles pour le jeux et film (19, et aussi 17")

----------

## kopp

Ah oui un détail : les critères de changement sur pixel mort... me semble que Samsung est à "zero dead pixel" , pour les autres je ne sais pas.

Moi je conseillerai le Samsung dans ceux que tu proposes mais bon...comme je t'ai déjà dit, c'est un a priori d'après differentes lectures, mais suis le lien de El_Goretto, ça peut être interessant  :Smile: 

Sinon t'es sur que tu veux un 19 ? c'est limité à la meme résolution qu'un 17, et en plus tu ne comptes pas jouer au max, donc c'est peut etre moins beau nan ?

Pi un 17", ça fait une bonne surface d'affichage quand même. Chez moi j'suis au moins 60, voir 80cm de l'écran au moins, et c'est largement suffisant, voir meme trop grand... faut avoir de la place pour mettre un 19!

----------

## bob1977

Merci pour vos reponses,

  Alors, j'ai déjà vu tout un ensemble de tests d'écrans LCD sur internet dont ceux de tomshardware mais ce qui m'interesse, c'est ce qu'en pensent ceux qui les utilisent parce que quand je voie leurs tests, j'ai toujours l'impression que ça ne va pas.

 Jusqu'à présent, j'avais un CRT 19" tube plat mais il est mort et je vais le remplacer par un LCD 19" pour l'encombrement. Pour la place, je la trouve avec un bureau bien profond: je suis à 1m de l'écran. 

   Et un 19", c'est plus pratique pour voir des DVD sous-titrés à 4-5 metres. :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok, mais on est bien d'accord qu'en terme de taille d'image en cm, un CRT 19" = TFT 17", hein?

(par ex moi et mon CRT 17 et mon TFT 15 qui ont la même résolution et taille d'image au pouillème près).

----------

## bob1977

Sur mon CRT 19", il y a marqué "18" viewvable".

 -> LCD 19" = CRT 20"

De toute façon, ça n'a pas une très grande importance, parce que ça sera plus agréable pour regarder des DVD de loin.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai un Sony SDM-HS74P : C'est un 17" mais il existe en version 19" (suffit de remplacer le 7 par un 9 dans l'identifiant) Je sais que c'est hors de la categorie de prix.. quoiqu'ils ont peut etre baisser depuis que je l'ai acheter vu qu'il venait de sortir) mais la qualité est au rendez vous : la technologie xblack donne vraiment une image parfaite et ultra lumineuse (tellement que je suis tout le temps au minimum  sinon c'est trop ) et il faut vraiment beaucoup se pencher pour que les couleurs deviennent vraiment illisible, et dans cette position, ce serait quand même illisible lol! Pour jouer, je ne joue pas souvent, mais j'ai joué un petit peu à quelque FPS avec (doom3,ennemy-territory,ut2004) et j'ai noté aucun problème, à moins que je ne sois pas assez perfectioniste...

 Alors là, je cofirme complètement, j'enfonce le clou, et je ré-itère.

J'ai le Sony HS94P (19'' avec leur techno xblack), c'est bluffant comme qualité d'image. Des noirs hypers denses, des blanc bien brillants et lumineux, et des bonnes couleurs (je fait un peu de traitement d'images ...). J'ai testé NWN et UT2004 et DOOM3, j'ai pas vu de rémanence (mais je suis pas un gros joueur du tout, c'était pour le plaisir de tester). 

Pour te faire une idée, tu vas voir ton revendeur d'écran préféré, et tu regardes celui ci (attention, y'a d'autres modèles chez Sony qui n'ont pas cette techno, repère bien les ref.) à coté des autres dalles : les autres sont toutes ternes.

Bref, pour moi c'est un plaisir d'avoir enfin des beaux rendus à l'écran. OK, il est un peu cher, mais ça dépend ce que tu veux.

Seul défaut: les noirs sont tellements biens rendus, que quand y'a de la poussière sur l'écran, ca se voit ...

----------

## Starch

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai le Sony HS94P (19'' avec leur techno xblack), c'est bluffant comme qualité d'image.

 

Qu'en est-il de « l'effet miroir » ? D'après plusieurs critiques, il me semblait que le x-black avait ce défaut.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Starch wrote:*   

>  *marvin rouge wrote:*   
> 
> J'ai le Sony HS94P (19'' avec leur techno xblack), c'est bluffant comme qualité d'image. 
> 
> Qu'en est-il de « l'effet miroir » ? D'après plusieurs critiques, il me semblait que le x-black avait ce défaut.

 

C'est vrai que c'était une grosse critique, et que ca m'avait fait hesité. Tant que tu n'as pas un spot placé derrière toi et braqué sur l'écran, ca va.

Pour etre honnete, il y a quelques reflets, mais c'est un peu comme les CRT, il y avait aussi des reflets. En le placant correctement dans la piece, ca devient imperceptible.

----------

## kopp

Ouais c'est vrai que parfois y un petit reflet (l'écran est placé en face à face avec le fenêtre donc bon...)

Sinon pour les reconnaitres, c'est clair que quand tu vois l'image y a pas photo  :Wink: 

Sinon ce sont les seuls à avoir  un revetement gris/argent ... les anciens modèles sont noirs...

----------

## Dinornis

Salut ,

faut savoir aussi a quel jeux tu aime  ,perso si tu est un frageur fou (doom(3),unreal ,half life ),c'est tous des jeux ou l'on cherche le maxium de frame /sec .resulta pas d'ecran LCD mais un bon CRT sera le mieux 

petite comparaison :

Philips 19" LCD - 190B6CS - 8 ms -(garantie constructeur 0 pixel mort) 484,61  TTC

                Dot Pitch 	 0.294 mm

                Angle de vision 	 160° (H), 160° (V)

                Temps de réponse 	 8 ms

                Résolution max 	 1280 x 1024 pixels

ViewSonic 19" CRT - P97F+SB -(garantie constructeur 3 ans)262,95  TTC (prix le plus elevé en 19" sur Ldlc)

                Dot Pitch 	 0.24 mm

                Ecran plat 	 oui

                Résolution max 	 2048 x 1536 pixels

philips 109p crt dot pitch 0.24 1600 x 1200 qui dois etre a moin de 200Euro 

-Dot pitch taille du point d'affichage < sur le CRT donc image plus lisse = plus belle 

-angle de vision sur les CRT rarement donné sauf sur matos pro !

  mais de toute facon dans 99.9% des cas superieur au LCD 

-temps de reponce a moin de prendre du produis blanc toujour inferieur a LCD 

-CRT Resolution possible toujour superieur a un LCD 

-Prix ben pas bessoin de commentaire sans comparaison !!!!!!!!!!

-espace occupé toujour superieur pour un CRT (seul point ou le LCD gagne)

donc sur 6 seulement 1 bonpoint pour le LCD ,et 5 pour le CRT.

certain  me dirons cest utilisé en infographie donc c est mieux !!la plus part du temp déja se n'est pas du LCD mais du plasma haut de game a des 4KEuro ou 5KEuro mini !!!ou si c est effectivement du LCD (comme chez un amis sur son système bi-ecran 1ecran Sony format 16/9 plasma +un Lcd utilisé pour les menus ou tous se qui n'est pas de l'infographie pur )et encore son Lcd 19" lui a côuté plus de 1000Euro !!!!!

donc laissé les LCD de côté et attendez le plasma !!!! ou les nouveau systéme a circuit souple 

(malgrés toute mes critique ,je posséde un Ldc dans mon salon car c est joli prend pas de place mais la tour est branchée sur la TV pour regarder des DVDs car même pour sa je les aimes pas tropLast edited by Dinornis on Fri Jul 22, 2005 10:45 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Dinornis

pour les tailles d'ecran sa depant des marques certain donne la taille de la dalle ou du tube d'autre donne la taille visible ! y a des marques moin honnête que d'autre aussi bien en CRT qu'en LCD tous comme dans les Televisions

----------

## bob1977

Merci à tous pour vos commentaires,

Dinornis, je suis d'accord avec toi, le seul avantage du LCD sur le CRT, c'est la place qu'il prend, après pour tout le reste, c'est le CRT qui est mieux. J'ai eu un CRT 19" et c'etait nickel mais la foudre, il n'a pas aimé :Confused:   . Comme, les LCD 19" ont vu leur prix baissé, je voudrais en avoir un parce que quand je déménage, c'est moins chiant à porter, ça prend moins de place sur le bureau mais je ne veux pas que la qualité soit mauvaise pour les jeux, les films et la bureautique et que ça soit à moins de 400.

  Personne n'a des LCD 19" à moins de 400 actuellement?

----------

## kopp

Faut pas cracher sur les LCD non plus : autre points positifs : ça consomme beaucoup moins, ça chauffe beaucoup moins, ça n'envoit pas d'ondes magnetiques nocives comme les CRT

(c'est très mauvais d'être derrière un CRT)

et c'est beaucoup plus agréable à l'oeil !

je peux passer une journée sur mon LCD sans avoir mal à la tête, sur le CRT c'est très rare....

----------

## Dinornis

la plus part des passionné d'informatique ,qui on actuellement +- 30-40 ans ,ne se porte pas plus mal que les autre de s'etre trouvé pendant des année derriére un ecran CRT !!!

personnelement j'ai passé pendant quelque année au alentour de 10H a 15H/jour (ha se temp ou sa raporté beaucoup d'Euro de l'heurre avant meme l'euro) derrière des ecrans ,maintenant faut  pas se mentir non plus que se soit un ecran CRT ou Lcd si tu prend se que j'appelle des produits blanc t'etonnes pas d'avoir mal de tête au bout d'1H ou deux !!!

et quand je vois des gents reglage de l'ecran = pousser la luminosité a fond et regler sur le contraste eux aussi faut pas se plaindre après !!! sa n'a rien a voir avec le fait que c'est du Crt juste mal reglé ou se que j appelle produit blanc car dans se cas c'est le seul reglage qui marche .

testé vos ecran avant de les acheters et acheté celui qui a ses reglages les moin exctrème !!! pour l'affichage qui vous convient et une frequence superieur a 75Hz et la sa sera le paradis pour vous et vos Yeux .

et en plus vous verrez le plus couteux est pas forcement le meilleur !!!!

Kopp je crache pas sur le Lcd mais faut pas penser avoir un Lcd = Crt même point de vue santé (pour les yeux) avec les budgets de nos compte en bank

regarde juste une chose dans une commune regarde la marque de l'ecran et la reference complete a la lettre prés  et renseigne toi du prix c'est a tomber a terre !!!

maintenant y en faut pour tous les gouts c'est juste mon opignion et je suis pas plus malin qu'un autre c est juste un sujet qui m'enflames un peux  :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *bob1977 wrote:*   

> ... le seul avantage du LCD sur le CRT, c'est la place qu'il prend ... 

 

et le rendu des couleurs: tous les CRT que je vois actuellement, je les trouve, comment dire ... sans profondeur. plats en couleurs. jaunatres et bleuatres à la fois. moches.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben pour le jeu, en effet, je garde qd même des réserves concernant le TFT. Parce que le point crucial pour moi, c'est que le TFT a une résolution native "fixe", en dessous de laquelle la qualité d'image va du moyen au crade.

Et si t'as pas une config matérielle (CPU+carte 3D) qui permette de jouer à cette résolution native, tu vas le regretter très vite.

Ceci dit, les images sont plus belles et nettes en TFT, c'est indéniable (je n'ai pas pu juger des progrès récents en terme de latence).

----------

## kopp

Quand je disais derrière, je voulais dire : pas du côté de l'affichage  :Smile:  Derrière quoi....

Puis ça doit être un peu des "on dit" comme avec les téléphones portables etc....

Sinon c'est clair que mon CRT n'était peut-être pas non plus du haut de gamme, si j'avais eu un iiyama, ça aurait peut-être était mieux

Mais je reste quand meme beaucoup plus satisfait de mon LCD , rien que pour la place, et le fait que ça chauffe beaucoup moins (C'était invivable pendant l'été avec le CRT!!!)

Après, c'est sûr que ça dépend de l'utilisation...

Sinon, pour l'angle de vision, de toutes manières, faut se mettre en face de l'écran donc le problème est reglé  :Smile: 

----------

## Dinornis

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *bob1977 wrote:*   ... le seul avantage du LCD sur le CRT, c'est la place qu'il prend ...  
> 
> et le rendu des couleurs: tous les CRT que je vois actuellement, je les trouve, comment dire ... sans profondeur. plats en couleurs. jaunatres et bleuatres à la fois. moches.

 

que se soit un Crt ou un Lcd sa se qualibre enfin si c'est pas un produit blanc 

http://pourpre.com/outils/calibration.php

http://www.galerie-photo.com/etalonner-sa-chaine.html

----------

## guilc

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *bob1977 wrote:*   ... le seul avantage du LCD sur le CRT, c'est la place qu'il prend ...  
> 
> et le rendu des couleurs: tous les CRT que je vois actuellement, je les trouve, comment dire ... sans profondeur. plats en couleurs. jaunatres et bleuatres à la fois. moches.

 

Sachant que les LCD classiques gèrent uniquement les couleurs 16 bits (65536 couleurs) et 16.7Millions (24 bits) par INTERPOLATION (dithering en général), non, un LCD a un bien moins bon rendu des couleurs. Les rares nouvelles dalles très chères actuelles commencent a rendre réellement des couleurs 24 bits, mais rappelons que pour un bon CRT, cette limite est très supérieure  :Wink: . D'ailleurs c'est pas pour rien que tous les graphistes que je connais crachent sur du LCD et n'utilisent que des ecrans Formac (CRT) qui leur offre une meilleurs stabilité d'image et une colorimétrie parfaite, sans parler des résolutions bien trop faibles des LCD (1280x1024 pour du 19", mois j'appelle ça du foutage de gueule, ça mérite un 1600x1200 minimum...). Bon, d'accord, les ecrans Formac, c'est hors de prix, et c'est en voie de disparition, mais ceux que je connais s'y accrochent et ne les lacheraient pour rien au monde...

----------

## Dinornis

[quote="guilc"][quote="marvin rouge"] *bob1977 wrote:*   

> .

 

entierement ok avec toi  :Razz: 

et merci a toi pour :Avi-Ogm Info ET Tuto XviD Linux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Starch

 *bob1977 wrote:*   

> ... le seul avantage du LCD sur le CRT, c'est la place qu'il prend ... 

 

Et la chaleur... et le moins mal aux yeux après une journée de boulot¹...

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sachant que les LCD classiques gèrent uniquement les couleurs 16 bits (65536 couleurs) et 16.7Millions (24 bits) par INTERPOLATION (dithering en général)
> 
> 

 

J'avais compris que justement, les 16.7 n'utilisaient pas le dithering (dalles VA), contrairement aux écrans estampillés 16.2 Millions.

[1] Quoique ceci puisse dépendre des gens. Là au boulot c'est clair, le lcd me fatigue moins les yeux, ou en tout cas j'ai moins mal à la tête à la fin de la journée.

----------

## restecool

perso avec le LG je n'ai aucun problème pour les films ou les jeux.

le LG est en fait un phillips en moins chere.

mais moi je l'ai eu à 289 il y a au moin six mois

----------

## bob1977

 *Quote:*   

> Ben pour le jeu, en effet, je garde qd même des réserves concernant le TFT. Parce que le point crucial pour moi, c'est que le TFT a une résolution native "fixe", en dessous de laquelle la qualité d'image va du moyen au crade.
> 
> Et si t'as pas une config matérielle (CPU+carte 3D) qui permette de jouer à cette résolution native, tu vas le regretter très vite.
> 
> Ceci dit, les images sont plus belles et nettes en TFT, c'est indéniable (je n'ai pas pu juger des progrès récents en terme de latence).

 

 Juste avant ce topic, j'ai lancé un topic sur ça et apparemment c'est possible avec une carte nvidia de faire l'interpolation par la carte graphique au lieu de l'écran ce qui fait que l'image est mieux. Voila le lien:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-361904.html?sid=9dccd6727f65eec16110e482c763ac93

 *Quote:*   

> perso avec le LG je n'ai aucun problème pour les films ou les jeux.
> 
> le LG est en fait un phillips en moins chere.
> 
> mais moi je l'ai eu à 289 il y a au moin six mois

 

 Tu parles du LG 1915S ?

----------

## restecool

oui, c'est bie le LG1915S

----------

## El_Goretto

 *bob1977 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Parce que le point crucial pour moi, c'est que le TFT a une résolution native "fixe", en dessous de laquelle la qualité d'image va du moyen au crade. 
> 
>  Juste avant ce topic, j'ai lancé un topic sur ça et apparemment c'est possible avec une carte nvidia de faire l'interpolation par la carte graphique au lieu de l'écran ce qui fait que l'image est mieux. Voila le lien:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-361904.html?sid=9dccd6727f65eec16110e482c763ac93

 

Mmmmm, mouais, ben je connaissais pas.

Oui, c'est une solution, en espérant que c'est bien implémenté (et que c'est donc juste un calcul 2D sur le frame buffer). Ensuite, ben on est sous linux. Certes, nVidia se bouge le cul pour ses drivers (cf 3D et xinerama théoriquement compatibles maintenant), mais n'empêche... Si tu prends ton écran sans être sûr que c'est faisable, t'es un grand optimiste de la vie toi  :Wink: 

Bref, ce sujet m'intéresse, je suivrai çà de près  :Smile: 

----------

